# Roll Call for Ellensburg and Winthrop



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

Its roll call time for the Ellensburg Metric Century and the Winthrop Fall Bike Festival. The Metric Century is this Saturday and it starts in Ellensburg and goes up to Cle Elum before looping back and mostly back country roads. There usually arent a lot of riders, maybe 100 or so. It probably wont rain. One year the winds got up to about 45 mph and some of the riders turned back before getting to Cle Elum. The ride goes right past my house but I plan on being in Winthrop for the Fall Bike Festival. 

The Winthrop Fall Bike Festival starts this Friday and has an assortment of rides and races from road to mounain including a cyclocross race. It used to be a big mountain bike festival with downhill races but that got axed. There are several road rides and trail rides. Heres the links for both Ellensburg and Winthop.

http://www.manastash-metric.org/

http://www.mvsta.com/bikefest.html


----------



## kmc (Oct 16, 2002)

*probably be there...winthrop*

Planning on going to Winthrop...if my sick kid feels better by then.

Was going to ride Angel's Staircase, but my riding buddy had to bail because of work. Probably going to just bring the roadie bike and do my own ride. Have ridden mountain bikes in Winthrop for years but never been to the festival. Looking forward to checking out the vibe of the place...and entering that drawing for the Curtlo frame!

Not a racer, so those events don't appeal to me. Might be fun to watch however.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

G'aah - I'm going to be in Vegas. I would love to go to Winthrop!


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

I am probably doing the Mtn Bike Race on Sunday since I have done it a few times in the past. My first year was 2001 and I was pretty close to last in the beginner category. Your chances to win the Curto are probably pretty good. I know the guy who won it a couple of years ago. He built up a cyclocross bike. 

The race is really CC with a lot of single track but really nothing technical. The spring race I started close to last but finished mid pack when some of the other guys legs gave out on the last hill. If you run expert in this race they start the sport a couple hours later and about the time your legs are giving out the sport riders will blow past like your standing still.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

i may do the ellensburg ride... looks fun and probably something I can handle. Is there more elevation change than our RBR ride?


----------



## kmc (Oct 16, 2002)

*sun mountain trails?*

Is the CC race on the Sun Mountain trails - Rader Creek, etc? If so, those are very fast trails...not much need for suspension on those! I have a loop I like to ride in there...about 20 miles that includes up Thompson Ridge Road, down Meadowlark, Rader Creek, Patterson Lake Trail, then over to Black Bear and back up to the Chickadee trailhead. It is a fast 20 miles!

Good luck at the race Sunday!

I usually have no luck on raffle drawings, so I am not real hopeful!



borregokid said:


> I am probably doing the Mtn Bike Race on Sunday since I have done it a few times in the past. My first year was 2001 and I was pretty close to last in the beginner category. Your chances to win the Curto are probably pretty good. I know the guy who won it a couple of years ago. He built up a cyclocross bike.
> 
> The race is really CC with a lot of single track but really nothing technical. The spring race I started close to last but finished mid pack when some of the other guys legs gave out on the last hill. If you run expert in this race they start the sport a couple hours later and about the time your legs are giving out the sport riders will blow past like your standing still.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Ellensburg looks interesting but Winthrop is a bit long of a drive... Anyone else doing Ellensburg? If I do go, I can take 2-3 more including roof rack space for 4 bikes.


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

*Hey s2Ktaxi*

If you do the Ellensburg ride you will be going right by my house in Cle Elum. The elevation gain is maybe 1500 feet total over the 60+ miles. The worst of its probably coming out of Thorp up to Elk Heights and over to South Cle Elum. The weather forecast actually looks pretty good - it should be low 60's with some sun and wind shouldnt be a factor. It can make for a memorable ride with the leaves turning colors and maybe one of the last decent weekends.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

So how was the get together and who won the Curtlo??


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

It was a nice turnout in Winthrop. They have a lot of bike activities over the weekend. I think the fun "trail" rides that feature a lunch in the middle or end seem to be the most popular. I didnt see that many riders on the road doing the century ride when I came in. The one's I did see looked like serious riders. The XC race on Sunday has become almost an afterthought to the activites of Saturday. The rides of Saturday end up with everyone back at the barn for the Beer Garden and Potato Bar. Kind of funny watching someone loading up a couple of $4000 dollar XC rigs and finding out they arent racers at all and just came up for the Saturday ride. 

I raced 8 am Saturday with a few other experts so I didnt stick around for the Curtlo drawing or for two Kona frames they also gave away. It was another one of those races where the majority of racers ended up with some schwag. It was the last race of the season for me and maybe my best race although the last Winthrop race was also pretty cool. Right now I need to find something to keep me interested in riding. The nearest race I can find is in Feb. I dont do cyclocross. I guess I will be watching a lot of football.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

borregokid said:


> If you do the Ellensburg ride you will be going right by my house in Cle Elum. The elevation gain is maybe 1500 feet total over the 60+ miles. The worst of its probably coming out of Thorp up to Elk Heights and over to South Cle Elum. The weather forecast actually looks pretty good - it should be low 60's with some sun and wind shouldnt be a factor. It can make for a memorable ride with the leaves turning colors and maybe one of the last decent weekends.


Still haven't fully recovered from the 65 miler. Furthest I've ever ridden  The scenery and ride was great though the last 3-4 miles were really hard! I'd certainly do it again. only managed a 15.8 avg - back was bothering me just before the halfway point. The rolling hills and even the 400' climb were quite easy compared to our 3 hill climbs a few weeks ago.


----------



## kmc (Oct 16, 2002)

*uh...i did*

I just got the call today...wow.

Looks like there is some custom S3 in my future.

I threw in $20. Pretty nice return I'd say.

I did a solo roadie ride over there Saturday...West Chewuch, East Chewuch, East Valley to Twisp and back. 40 or so miles...absolutely beautiful day on Saturday.

Also went and checked out the races on Sunday...pretty cool. I might have to do that next year.



toomanybikes said:


> So how was the get together and who won the Curtlo??


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

Hey thats cool you won the Curtlo. The guy who won it a couple of years ago -Ken raced his on Sunday. He was on my tail the whole way. After 30 miles I was only a couple of minutes ahead of him. After 15 miles I quit turning around. Ken built his up and put a couple of gold anodized rims on the bike. Kind of cool when a guy tricks his bike out with a King anodized head set and matching rims.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

kmc said:


> I just got the call today...wow.
> 
> Looks like there is some custom S3 in my future.
> 
> ...


Congrats ya' Bum!

I love my Curtlo, bet you will too.


----------



## kmc (Oct 16, 2002)

*thanks...*

Now...if I can just make contact with Doug I will be in good shape. He has responded to emails...just trying to get him on the phone. I have pretty good idea of what I want (I have numbers from a fitting) so we will see.

My biggest issue is color...either candy blue or I am going to see if he can do an Orange Pearl. Also going to create my own panel logos.

I'll post a pic when it is built.

What was your wait time?



toomanybikes said:


> Congrats ya' Bum!
> 
> I love my Curtlo, bet you will too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

kmc said:


> Now...if I can just make contact with Doug I will be in good shape. He has responded to emails...just trying to get him on the phone. I have pretty good idea of what I want (I have numbers from a fitting) so we will see.
> 
> My biggest issue is color...either candy blue or I am going to see if he can do an Orange Pearl. Also going to create my own panel logos.
> 
> ...



PM sent.


----------

